# World of Warcraft newest action figures & videos



## Bookaroo (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm not the most serious WoW player but i'm a serious action figures collector. I already bought some cool WoW figures for my personnal collection. See some samples below.

( You can click on each pictures for detailed description )


World of Warcraft Lady Vashj Action Figure



World of Warcraft Series 4: Tuskaar: Tavru Akua Action Figure



World of Warcraft Deluxe Illidan (Demon Form) Action Figure





 ( Illidan Stormrage figurine WoW )



World of Warcraft Tauren Hunter Action Figure





 ( Video review )



World of Warcraft Series 4: Succubus Demon: Amberlash Action Figure



World of Warcraft Series 3 Draenei Mage Action Figure





 ( Video review )


World of Warcraft Series 3 Undead Rogue Action Figure





 ( See it on video )


MORE WORLD OF WARCRAFT ACTION FIGURES VIDEOS:




 ( Top 10 Warcraft Action Figures )




 ( WoW 3 Undead Rogue Skeeve Sorrowblade )




 ( WoW -Figure review - Orc Shaman)




 ( Customized WoW figure print action figures )




 ( Another wild WoW action figure )




 ( Archilon Shadowwheart )



FIND A HUGE BATCH OF WORLD OF WARCRAFT ACTION FIGURES AND STATUES AT:


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice...


----------

